# Anyone wanna add me on PS4 and hit up cod bo3?



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey everyone wonderin if keen to add me on ps4 and play some cod bo3 or somthin? 

Pretty average player but got a good attitude and we both love weed right? aha

username is HashashinsWeed add my friend too DrWeedis420.


----------



## sunni (Mar 3, 2016)

use the playstation and xbox threads uptop stickied to the page or else this entire forum becomes just spam of gamertags


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 4, 2016)

oh ok thanks


----------

